# got a squealing noise on startup - goes away after a minute



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

just got a 2001 2.8 jtd and have squeal on startup which goes away afer a minute or so, i think it is the idler bearing on the cam belt - but i dont know, as i have yet to find the fan belt i thought i would ask here..
Also, any idea why the temp gauge shows the engine as very slow to warm up, and never reaches the middle.
In the good old days it was because someone had taken out the thermostat... and erm... where is it...

thanks


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Squeal almost certainly caused by alternator drive belt. When you start up the battery voltage drops causing maximum output for a short while until the regulator kicks in and the amperage drops off. The squeal is because max output is produced by increasing the magnetism in the alternator rotor which causes the belt to slip if it isn't quite tight enough. It will only need minimal tightening to cure it. Don't be tempted to overtighten as you will overload the bearings and the water pump if on the same belt. Hope it helps.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

p.s. If my previous post proves correct then check the belt isn't worn and "bottomed" in the pulley. If it is no amount of tightening will cure it. needs new.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Can also be caused by the belt being in need of replacement. They're relatively cheap so worth changing anyway.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just to clarify it for you the belt is v shaped and the pulley groove is v shaped the belt is wider than the pulley and it grips on the the sides of the v, if its been slipping often the belt wears so its no longer wider than the pulley groove the belt then bottoms out in the pulley groove and as the op says no amount of tightening will cure it, plus it put undue strain on other things, a new belt correctly adjusted is the answer.


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

THANK YOU 

new belt it is then. erm.. as i said .. where is it ? looking down ito the engine bay from above i only see a thick belt far left of the engine, is that it ? and how do i get at it ? from below ?


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Altenator belt. Mine does the same sometimes especially when its wet.

It either needs a slight adjustment or replaceing


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it worth the hassle? (Don't know - I can only add my experience to the mix.)

Our van has done that almost from new. Not every time, and the squeal stops after a couple of gentle revs of the engine. _(It usually happens when the van hasn't been used for a while.)_

Had it checked and was told, _"They often do that. Now't to worry about."_

I'm inclined to accept the diagnosis since I've had the same thing with several cars and never had a subsequent problem.

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Remove lower engine cover plate (under van )2 nuts 6 screws. You will see alternator on o/s of engine (drivers side) if RHD.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

You're correct Zeb. It generally isn't a problem but some might fettle it for peace of mind. I prefer it to an overtight belt.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If it is the belt and it squeels in damp wet conditions , nothing much to worry about. Try spraying a Belt Dressing onto it.
If it does not squeel in dry conditions don`t bother with anything.
Thats my experiance.

Dave p


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Is it a squealing or a metallic squeaking?

If its the latter investigate it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ah!.

I can see it now as we drive along and there is a broken fan belt laying on the road, or there is some bloke frantically taking his wife's tights off, no not for that but to make a temporary fan belt to get them home..

All had the, there's a squealing noise coming from the engine, I will have to get it fixed, or do I turn up the radio :lol: :lol: :lol: .

One way to see if it is the fan belt is to load the battery by turning everything electrical on at once, and if the squeal come on with that it is definitely your fan belt, which we all suspect that is what it is now with your description..

Fan belts are part of the things wear out stuff, like brakes and timing belts.. and out of all these is the easiest thing to change.

ray.


----------



## Durb (Oct 18, 2011)

another possible is there might be a slight oil leak that sprays onto the belt coursing it slip does it happen when driving at all or just on start up?


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

i will sort it now thanks, i have bought what it now seems to be a poorly maintained motor by its last owners, so im looking at things closer, off to france with it in a month, so want to sort out things like this beforehand.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

otherwise known as the 'Fanbelt' (though fans aren't run by belts anymore) as previosly said its pretty cheap to get done.... if you don't think it needs changing but you want to get rid of the squeak spary some WD40 onto the belt and that will stop it!

But I would either get it adjusted or changed for peace of mind


----------

